# Eureka! Tea partiers know science



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Even though the author is a leftist atleast he had a smidgen of integrity to not bury the story. Doesnt this go against every single news report depicting them as racist,homophobic,toothless ******** I bet the author gets audited by the IRS just like Ben Carson did when he dared speeak up against the Dear Leader.

A finding in a study on the relationship between science literacy and political ideology surprised the Yale professor behind it: Tea party members know more science than non-tea partiers.
Yale law professor Dan Kahan posted on his blog this week that he analyzed the responses of more than 2,000 American adults recruited for another study and found that, on average, people who leaned liberal were more science literate than those who leaned conservative.
However, those who identified as part of the tea party movement were actually better versed in science than those who didn't, Kahan found. The findings met the conventional threshold of statistical significance, the professor said.
(Also on POLITICO: Poll: GOP bitter over tea party)
Kahan wrote that not only did the findings surprise him, they embarrassed him.
"I've got to confess, though, I found this result surprising. As I pushed the button to run the analysis on my computer, I fully expected I'd be shown a modest negative correlation between identifying with the Tea Party and science comprehension," Kahan wrote.
"But then again, I don't know a single person who identifies with the tea party," he continued. "All my impressions come from watching cable tv - & I don't watch Fox News very often - and reading the 'paper' (New York Times daily, plus a variety of politics-focused Internet sites like Huffington Post and POLITICO). I'm a little embarrassed, but mainly, I'm just glad that I no longer hold this particular mistaken view

Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2013/10/tea-party-science-98488.html#ixzz2i0x1hwJf


----------

